# Anyone have Suggestions For Learning to Sing?



## 1voyager2 (Jul 8, 2019)

Delete Double post


----------



## 1voyager2 (Jul 8, 2019)

Hi folks,  I am new here.
I'm 76, retired to HI after 35 years in AK, just had the pleasure of experiencing and dealing with a volcanic eruption less than a mile from our home.
Life is still exciting and looks that it will remain so.
Looks like we may get a few hurricanes this summer to additionally spicen it up.

I have come by hoping someone can give me some insight into my question.
I have just recently been waylayed by a food poisoning attack, not fun I can tell you.
But, it is over the worst and I have  begun recovery.
It'll be a few more weeks until I fully recover, not looking for sympathy, don't need it, just placing things into perspective.
Once I've got my steadiness back, I'll be back at working in the yard with chainsaws and other tools.
It'll be back to normal.

So, my problem during this down time while starting my recovery is that I've decided to take up the guitar again.
I never was very good, my singing was generally very bad.
Every once in a while, though, it sounded quite nice, but never for long.
I've come to the conclusion that the problem has been due to never having learned to sing.
After a few days looking into it, I've found that singing can be a quite complicated skill to learn, but most everyone has the ability to do so quite well [in varying degrees].

I have begun to read into singing skills and techniques.
I've been looking into purchasing my first guitar in over 50 years, if I do seem to be able to learn to sing.

I'm coming up with a few questions.

I've begun to look into a digital electronic keyboard in place of a guitar for the singing learning because it may be an easier route.
For now, that is my only question:
Which would be easier, piano or guitar for teaching myself to sing?

EDIT:
Yeah, I know, my screw-up.
Since I turned 76, last month, I've had the bad habit of calling myself 86.
Not sure why, but it's not bothering me.
My galfriend just laughs at me.
Hope you can too.
If not, you'll die with a complex.
I'm still looking for some one with voice training skills that might have insight to my question.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 11, 2019)

At 83 I'm learning to hum.  76 is kinda late to learn singing methinks...


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 11, 2019)

Breathe through your diaphragm and take singing lessons.


----------

